# Puritan Sermons 1659 - 1689



## VirginiaHuguenot

Has anyone read London Ministers, James Nichols, ed., Puritan Sermons 1659 - 1689 (6 vol., reprinted 1844)? Thoughts? 

SWRB description:



> These are "The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate, St. Giles in the Fields, and in Southwark by 75 Ministers of the Gospel in or Near London with Notes and Translations by James Nichol." Volumes vary in length from 624 to 804 pages and cover a great number of topics that are essential to the Puritan view of God, the world and the Christian life. The Preface notes, "This celebrated collection of useful and orthodox theology consists... of practical as well as doctrinal discourses, preached by some of the most eminent divines of the 17th century, and published at irregular intervals between the years 1660 and 1691." Volume six, "The Morning Exercises against Popery; or the principal Errors of the Church of Rome detected and confuted... has always been deemed a standard book on that great controversy," which even in that day was "recently revived... Two of the volumes here described were published prior to the year 1662; consequently all the authors of the sermons in those volumes were Conformists up to that time; and though the majority of them afterwards became for consciences' sake, Nonconformists, yet this circumstance, instead of detracting from their moral and intellectual worth, has served, through intervening years, to enhance their character, in public estimation, as divines of great talents, erudition, and purity." In short, a sound, useful and judicious collection of Puritan divinity. Includes sermons by John Owen, Thomas Watson, Thomas Manton, Matthew Poole, Richard Baxter, William Greenhill, James Janeway, Edmund Calamy, Thomas Vincent and many other able ministers of the Gospel. Volume six contains a phenomenal set of indices (covering all six volumes) which run 179 pages in length.



[Edited on 6-8-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead

Sounds interesting... 

I gotta be honest... I know the old Puritans are good writers and good theologians, but I'm still dipping my cup in the basics -- Coxe, Owen, and especially Edwards. I have not tipped the scales with those three yet, and got the full experience! 

So much to read!!! So little time!!!


----------



## fredtgreco

I have. It is a very good series. A good help for systematics and classical Puritan apologetical approach against Rome.

You don't have to purchase it from SWRB, you can get it in actual good hardback bindings elsewhere.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I have. It is a very good series. A good help for systematics and classical Puritan apologetical approach against Rome.
> 
> You don't have to purchase it from SWRB, you can get it in actual good hardback bindings elsewhere.



Thanks Fred. I see that it was republished in 1981. That's good to know.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I think Richard Own Roberts did a pretty solid reprint; along the lines of his solid edition of Boston if I recall correctly.


----------



## Don Kistler

I've read it, and it's superb, a classic, and worth whatever you have to pay to have it (up to about $200, I'd say).

You get a spectacular array of Puritans, preaching on a wide compendium of topics, a veritable "whole counsel of God" set.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> I've read it, and it's superb, a classic, and worth whatever you have to pay to have it (up to about $200, I'd say).
> 
> You get a spectacular array of Puritans, preaching on a wide compendium of topics, a veritable "whole counsel of God" set.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I think Richard Own Roberts did a pretty solid reprint; along the lines of his solid edition of Boston if I recall correctly.



This is the one I have. It is in excellent condition. It is well worth the cost.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I see that Reformation Heritage Books has it for $135.00.


----------



## fredtgreco

Cumberland Valley has it for $119


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Cumberland Valley has it for $119


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Richard Owen Roberts Booksellers


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The _Puritan Sermons_ are exceedingly good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Here is some info on the church known as St. Giles Cripplegate, and here is the church website, which tells of its remarkable history.

[Edited on 6-22-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Portions of volume 6 are available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Vol. 2 is online here.

Vol. 4 is online here.


----------



## crhoades

Stop Andrew! Keep it up and I'll have a harder case to make in the necessity of purchasing the volumes!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

crhoades said:


> Stop Andrew! Keep it up and I'll have a harder case to make in the necessity of purchasing the volumes!



 Better online, then not at all, I say, but hardcopy is best of all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There is a review of the Morning Exercises at Cripplegate, along with Samuel Dunn's _Memoirs of the Seventy-Five Eminent Divines_ from an 1845 edition of the Congregational magazine found here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

